# Is he being truthful?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Honda HS724 Snowblower
Questioned this guy asking if the sides of the bucket are worn down. (To me they look like they've been ground down a lot) He says no, they're not ground down. What's your opinion?


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

You need to get us a close up photo. From what you did post, it looks like rust to me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

NO QUESTION there, they are absolutely ground down.....!, you can also see the corrosion that is forming at the bottom.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

cant say he's not being truthful, could be simply a case of clueless and shoeless ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I got slapped doing that too on a different Honda. In the photo it did look worn down and in a better photo I could see it wasn't but it was after I was asked about drinking while looking at the first one by a very indignant owner !!!

On some buckets the ridge near the edge is curved and on others it's parallel with the ground. That adds to the confusion trying to gauge how much metal is there.

To me that one looks worn and I'm sure I wouldn't take the word of a pawn shop guy telling me about something he's selling, likely not the owner of it.
But after the last time I opened my mouth I'd ask for better photos of both sides of the bottom of the auger housing before saying what I think.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Come on Joe, that one's just getting broken in.
Here ya go:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is how it should look like for reference.
It should have a small lip below the scraper bar retainig bolt. (on the one from the ad, it looks completely flat, also the area from the floor to the ridge is very small, indicating that it is worn).

(Maybe I'm wrong and it is just the angle....? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

OUCH !!! ( the jtclays one) And that's the "other" style where that ridge should be parallel with the ground. They've lost a good 1/2" on the front of that one.

I bet those augers are scarping every flake off the ground they are grinding into :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is evidently worn down.......! (my first missadjusted shoes Honda purchase :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi hsblowersfan 

Are your sure that a snowblower? Looks more like a rototiller to me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bob_S said:


> Hi hsblowersfan
> 
> Are your sure that a snowblower? Looks more like a rototiller to me. :icon_smile_big:


With the good augers it does look like a rototiller... :icon-hgtg: , I should have left the ground down augers there for the picture.

This is what is left from the augers


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Bob_S said:


> Hi hsblowersfan
> 
> Are your sure that a snowblower? Looks more like a rototiller to me. :icon_smile_big:


thought the same thing. optical illusionk:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The pic in the ad is all I can get. I was down in Hagerstown today too, and I should have stopped by but I completely forgot about it till I got back home.
I'm not goimg to buy it anyway. $200 is about my limit on a snowblower and for that money it better be nice.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a Pawn Shop. They don't know the first thing about this blower. They are just trying to turn a quick profit.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It appears that the shoes are there, albeit a curious color of orange, but I can't see any evidence of the scraper bar.

To know for sure, you would need to see the augers. And if they are not willing to offer that in a picture, then it's not worth your time.


----------

